# Bath milk powder recipe?



## Obsidian (Dec 1, 2018)

Has anyone made some a bath milk powder? Any tips on formulating a recipe? I know I want to use powdered milk, maybe some powdered buttermilk if it won't smell and anything else powdered that would be nice on the skin. 
I absolutely hate baking powder and clay dries me out. Maybe some aloe powder or silk extract? I'm just guessing at this point. I don't want anything that will need a preservative, this will get used up pretty fast as I take a lot of baths in the winter.
I was thinking about citric acid to work as a chelator since I have hard water but I have no idea how much to try. I don't want to take a sour bath, lol.


----------



## soaring1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Has anyone made some a bath milk powder? Any tips on formulating a recipe? I know I want to use powdered milk, maybe some powdered buttermilk if it won't smell and anything else powdered that would be nice on the skin.
> I absolutely hate baking powder and clay dries me out. Maybe some aloe powder or silk extract? I'm just guessing at this point. I don't want anything that will need a preservative, this will get used up pretty fast as I take a lot of baths in the winter.
> I was thinking about citric acid to work as a chelator since I have hard water but I have no idea how much to try. I don't want to take a sour bath, lol.



I just use Coconut Milk Powder  and add 1 tsp of Natrasorb to each 16 oz by volume Milk Powder.  I drop my essential oils into the Natrasorb and cut it in to the Milk Powder.  Works great and I don't have a milky ring around the tub.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 1, 2018)

soaring1 said:


> I just use Coconut Milk Powder  and add 1 tsp of Natrasorb to each 16 oz by volume Milk Powder.  I drop my essential oils into the Natrasorb and cut it in to the Milk Powder.  Works great and I don't have a milky ring around the tub.



Does the coconut milk leave a oily residue in the tub? Do you have a good supplier of not crazy expensive? The stuff I get at a local place is pretty dang expensive, I couldn't imagine bathing in it.


----------



## soaring1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Does the coconut milk leave a oily residue in the tub? Do you have a good supplier of not crazy expensive? The stuff I get at a local place is pretty dang expensive, I couldn't imagine bathing in it.


 
No, the Coconut milk doesn't leave oil in my tub.  You can adjust the quantity of Natrasorb to fit your water condition.  
I get my Coconut Milk from here.  You can purchase different sizes.
www.bulkfoods.com/wholesale-milk-powder/2983-Coconut-Milk-Powder-5-pounds.html


----------



## Loralei (Dec 2, 2018)

Years ago, I made milk bath for Christmas gifts, but I have no idea where the recipe went.. I love the idea of coconut milk powder, though!! @soaring1 - I'm not familiar with Natrasorb - what is it exactly, and why is it beneficial to add, if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 2, 2018)

I just checked my coconut powder, its about the same price and I won't have to pay shipping. It is a bit oily though and it smells quite coconuty. I'll be using it at a lower amount so it won't interfere with the FO I add.
Does the natrasorb bind with the oils from the dried milks too? Or is it just for adding scent?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm not sure you would want to enough citric acid to chelate the hard water minerals in a whole tub of water. I'd think the low pH would be tough on your skin. If I were going to use a chelator, I'd use a salt such as sodium citrate, not an acid.


----------



## soaring1 (Dec 2, 2018)

I use the natrasorb to put essential oils in, then combine it with the milk powder and mix very well.  I do the same for the combination salts for my bath.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 2, 2018)

I just found a simple recipe at kolyanaturals.com:
 1 cup goat's milk powder (I plan to substitute regular powdered milk)
1/2 cup arrowroot powder
1/2 cup baking
20 drops of essential oil
Directions: mix ingredients together well. Store in a glass jar. Add 3-5 tablespoons to bath as the water is running.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 2, 2018)

Loralei said:


> Years ago, I made milk bath for Christmas gifts, but I have no idea where the recipe went.. I love the idea of coconut milk powder, though!! @soaring1 - I'm not familiar with Natrasorb - what is it exactly, and why is it beneficial to add, if you don't mind me asking...



Natrasorb is a type of tapioca powder. From a product description:_ a very unique modified starch made for use in cosmetics, bath bombs, and amny other products where you want a powdery feel with oils and fragrances. It has many unique uses. The starch is made in a patented process so that 'pockets' in the Natrasorb bath "carry" the oils inside the powder making a solid, powder form. You can blend oils and even gragrances with the NATRASORB BATH starch, so that you have essentially a nice skin soothing fragrance powder. And as soon as the fragranced and oil in the powder comes in contact with water (NATRASORB BATH starch is hydrophilic ), it dissolves, releasing the fragrances, oils, and emulsifiers, dispersing them into the water. The Natrasorb bath powder provides a nice, soft feel to the bath water, but does not settle or leave a film.

Use it to make fragranced bath salts, fragranced bath powders, bath bombs (lighten the bath bombs so they float and carry more fragrance) scented milk baths, scented bath and Soaks and Salts, Body Butters, creams and lotions. Use it to replace talc - and make a scented talc for example. There are endless possibilities to create wonderful, moisturizing powders, and many other cosmetic products using Natrasorb Bath ._


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 2, 2018)

I purchased some recipes from Two Wild Hares. I've made the milk one for gifts, but didn't use it as I don't take baths. (I did test it when added to a sink of water and swished my hands in it)

With the purchase is the agreement not to share the recipe and probably not discuss the ingredients, so I will honor that.  I will say though, if you're willing to do your own mixing, matching and testing , you don't need to buy a recipe.  ( It's not complex or time consuming really.)  Since I couldn't do that, I purchased her recipe.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm really not good at doing my own mixing and testing. Anything with more then 2 ingredients just has too many variables for me to mess up lol.
Google got me this recipe, the only one I found without required baking soda. I really like the idea of using powdered honey, I might even have some still, if not I can get it locally.

Base Recipe
Use this simple base formula to create your own amazing Milk Bath recipes from scratch!


2 cups Milk Powder
1 cup Oat Flour or 1/4 cup Rice Powder, Fine (will probably use colloidal oats or even baby cereal)
Up to 1/2 cup Honey Powder, Kaolin Clay, Salt, or Corn Starch
Up to 2 tablespoons Aloe Vera Spray Dried Powder, Coral Calcium, or Herbs (will leave this out)
1/4 cup Dendritic Salt or Baking Soda with up to 2 teaspoons Essential Oil or Fragrance Oil mixed in (will use salt)
This recipe should be used at a rate of 2 to 4 tablespoons per bath.


----------



## Primrose (Dec 2, 2018)

I use the real deal - 1/2 to 1L fresh goat milk tipped into a running bath


----------



## beckster51 (Dec 3, 2018)

There are a couple of recipes I use for bath additives.  One is for a milk bath, and the other is for bath salts.  I actually prefer the salts, but that's just me.  Milk bath is just 6-10 drops of EO in 1/2 cup of heavy cream, buttermilk, or goat's milk.  You can use powdered milk to make a paste and add to the bath, if you prefer.  The salts recipe is equal parts of epsom salts and sea salt with EO and jojoba oil.  I make large quantities and leave it in a jar and add to the bath as it runs.  I have used it without the EO, and I like using dead sea salt instead of sea salt when I have it.  The jojoba does not leave a ring in my tub, but YMMV.  The original recipe called for baking soda, but I don't want baking soda in my bath.


----------



## amd (Dec 3, 2018)

For my kids I used equal parts epsom salt, dry milk and baking soda. I don't know what you would use in place of baking soda, maybe arrowroot powder or tapioca powder? Maybe ground oatmeal? My kids have outgrown baths, and I don't like the tub in our new house so I can't help with experiments.


----------



## madison (Dec 3, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> There are a couple of recipes I use for bath additives.  One is for a milk bath, and the other is for bath salts.  I actually prefer the salts, but that's just me.  Milk bath is just 6-10 drops of EO in 1/2 cup of heavy cream, buttermilk, or goat's milk.  You can use powdered milk to make a paste and add to the bath, if you prefer.  The salts recipe is equal parts of epsom salts and sea salt with EO and jojoba oil.  I make large quantities and leave it in a jar and add to the bath as it runs.  I have used it without the EO, and I like using dead sea salt instead of sea salt when I have it.  The jojoba does not leave a ring in my tub, but YMMV.  The original recipe called for baking soda, but I don't want baking soda in my bath.



Dead sea salt are great moisturizer to use on the skin as they draw the moist from the air around us, but the problem when they are in a jar is that they will draw a lot of water and recrystallize, then they turn into a bulb that is hard to deal with, so how do you mange to make large quantities and leave it in the jar?


----------



## beckster51 (Dec 3, 2018)

madison said:


> Dead sea salt are great moisturizer to use on the skin as they draw the moist from the air around us, but the problem when they are in a jar is that they will draw a lot of water and recrystallize, then they turn into a bulb that is hard to deal with, so how do you mange to make large quantities and leave it in the jar?


I haven't had that problem with epsom salts or dead sea salts.  I mix them into a large glass jar and keep it on the bathtub ledge with no problems.  By the way, I have used Natrasorb in my bath preparations, but I have not found it to add a lot to scent retention.  It does seem to help in dry preparations, but not enough for me to re-buy.  It was a little expensive.


----------



## soaring1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Natrasorb is a type of tapioca powder. From a product description:_ a very unique modified starch made for use in cosmetics, bath bombs, and amny other products where you want a powdery feel with oils and fragrances. It has many unique uses. The starch is made in a patented process so that 'pockets' in the Natrasorb bath "carry" the oils inside the powder making a solid, powder form. You can blend oils and even gragrances with the NATRASORB BATH starch, so that you have essentially a nice skin soothing fragrance powder. And as soon as the fragranced and oil in the powder comes in contact with water (NATRASORB BATH starch is hydrophilic ), it dissolves, releasing the fragrances, oils, and emulsifiers, dispersing them into the water. The Natrasorb bath powder provides a nice, soft feel to the bath water, but does not settle or leave a film.
> 
> Use it to make fragranced bath salts, fragranced bath powders, bath bombs (lighten the bath bombs so they float and carry more fragrance) scented milk baths, scented bath and Soaks and Salts, Body Butters, creams and lotions. Use it to replace talc - and make a scented talc for example. There are endless possibilities to create wonderful, moisturizing powders, and many other cosmetic products using Natrasorb Bath ._


 Thank you Misschief for replying about Natrasorb!  I have been very busy here on the farm.


----------



## nonna oakie (Dec 4, 2018)

This is my recipe:

mix together an set aside:
1 tsp dry milk (from grocery store)
1 oz. water
1/2 tsp honey
.14 oz. oatmeal pwd.

soap:
 1.50 oz grapeseed oil
2 oz coconut oil
7 oz shortening
.20 oz steric acid 
lye 1.50
water 3.25

Add the milk/honey mixture at the trace
.54 oz of oatmeal, milk, honey fragrance


----------



## Loralei (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks, @Misschief - now I need to make more shelf space, for another ingredient, lol!!!


----------

